# 942 with SDTV programing



## dish.guy (Apr 9, 2005)

I have a nice HDTV (panasonic TC-32LX20 ), that I use with the 522, I like everything about he 522 except the often very pixilated picture. I also have an up-converting ( 1080i ) dvd player and those look awesome so I know the TV is capable of a great picture.

My question to all who want to respond is: Do you think the 942 will have a better picture for SD programing? I see it's up-scaling too, I live in the SF bay area hills, so I'm not sure if I can get much OTA.
I think I'll still be watching mostly SD TV and would run to get a 942 if it could improve the picture.

Also, my housemate wants to lease one as a new customer, which I think is a great idea, but if it's real buggy or we can't get much OTA HD and decide it's not worth it, can we get the $250 upgrade fee back?

Thanks


----------



## Mike Johnson (Jan 16, 2005)

dish.guy said:


> Do you think the 942 will have a better picture for SD programing?


I've had my 942 for only two days but I've noticed right away, the 942 does a much better job of upconverting when compaired to my 811. The SD channels look much clearer, the color is better, and the macro-blocking/pixelization is less noticable.

SD channels always look soft on my 811. I don't have a 921, so I can't compare to it.

And...Welcome to DBSTalk!! :welcome_s


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

It's a heck of a lot better at upconverting than the 921 as well.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> It's a heck of a lot better at upconverting than the 921 as well.


 How about the upconverting features over dvi Mark? I would really like to see the 942 do a better job with sd over the dvi cables, as well as over component.


----------



## dish.guy (Apr 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys.
I'll give it try and let you know.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No idea, Mike - I don't have a display device that has a DVI input. :shrug:


----------

